# Rigiflex Aquapeche 370 luxe Angelboot - Fotos / Echolotzentrum.de



## Echolotzentrum (2. November 2012)

Die ersten Lieferungen der Boote sind eingetroffen.
 Damit Sie ein Gefühl für die Boote bekommen, haben wir hier  stellvertretend das Aquapeche 370 luxe ausgesucht. Denn hier sieht man  die gesamte Erfahrung des Herstellers.
 Nahezu unzerstörbares Kunststoffmaterial, rutschfester  herausnehmbarer Boden, riesige Staufächer, Holz Motorträger /  Heckspiegel, Fischkasten und große Heckstaufächer mit robusten  Metallverschlüssen, herausnehmbare verschiebbare Sitzbank mit  Zusatzstaufächern, Paddel mit Ruderdollen.
 Natürlich in dunklem Grün für Angler gehalten. Extrem günstig. Nur 2569EUR (-10% Neukundenrabatt)


----------

